# Bad news for animals.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been talking to Mona Khalil who is one of the founders of ESMA and she tells me that they have been swamped with dumped cats this week and September will see another huge amount of abandoned animals.. dumped because people are travelling for Ramadan and then again for Eide,, sadly she tells me that they are running out of money and if they don't have a serious injection of funds the will not be able to continue after September. They need 12000LE a month to run the shelters.. not really a lot of money when you think of the numbers they protect and home


Has anyone got idea to raise some money asap.
Would anyone like to try and get people/companies to donate food medicine etc? 

I have suggested a drop of a can of food bin...
collecting old cell phones to sell on..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been talking to Mona Khalil who is one of the founders of ESMA and she tells me that they have been swamped with dumped cats this week and September will see another huge amount of abandoned animals.. dumped because people are travelling for Ramadan and then again for Eide,, sadly she tells me that they are running out of money and if they don't have a serious injection of funds the will not be able to continue after September. They need 12000LE a month to run the shelters.. not really a lot of money when you think of the numbers they protect and home
> 
> 
> Has anyone got idea to raise some money asap.
> ...


Come on you lot just donate a small amount....anything is better than nothing.Go onto ESMA web site click on how to help and you can donate with a one off payment or a monthly amount....Help the animals...PLEASE.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Had a really bad experience yesterday. The Corniche was blocked for some reason, so I had to go via Sabtia. Again a road block, caused by a cart totally overloaded with this huge, maybe 1 inch thick solid steel plate the size of a sedan car. The cart was attached to ONE horse, who could not possibly have pulled this cart, which wheels was at odd angles with the tyres half flat, and who was standing in the middle of the road refusing to go anywhere. I could not stop, there was no place to stop, but these two Egyptians were trying to force this poor animal to pull this cart by beating him...I estimate that this stell plate weights maybe 6 metric tons. This is ONE horse. They say a civilisation is known by how they look after their animals. Yes, that is true...could not sleep last night, could not get this out of my mind.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I understand completely and it seems to be getting worse.

Don't you think it is ironic that at Ramadan and Eide the charities involved in helping these poor animals are rushed off their feet. The people who are dumping the cats and dogs are not poor people but middle class... yesterday 2 Persian and 1 Siamese were found dumpedm the kitten I took last week was dumped by an Arab driving a Range Rover,


----------



## Elly93 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just heard that all free-roaming dogs will be killed in Hurghada..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Elly93 said:


> Just heard that all free-roaming dogs will be killed in Hurghada..




Who told you? 

Sadly I don't think it is unusual,


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Elly93 said:


> Just heard that all free-roaming dogs will be killed in Hurghada..


This happens here, usually by poison in the streets, so it's indiscriminate, cats, pets and small children can be poisoned too. Then we have to hope the dead bodies are all removed. Animals are unimportant to most people here.


----------

